# ADSL Modem aus Deutschland in Österreich



## marcoX (22. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hätte da eine kleine Frage bezüglich ADSL Modem.
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte bis vor kurzem noch ein 
ganz normales 56K Modem. Jetzt aber hat er ein USB-Modem,
mit dem er eigendlich nicht so recht zufrieden ist.

Er hat sich nun ein ADSL-Modem aus Deutschland bestellt und
hat Bedenken, dass dieses Modem in Österreich nicht funktioniert.

Der Splitter würde gleich bleiben, also er würde den Splitter vom
USB-Modem nehmen, geht das?

Oder sind die Modems in Deutschland ganz anders konfiguriert?

Ich bedank mich schon mal!

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## sisela (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo
Grundsätzlich ist die ADSL Technick hier wie dort die gleiche, nur das sie hier meist (leider) unter T-DSL bekannt ist.
Ich denke mit dem Modem gibts keine Probleme, bei Splitter bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher. Aber den gibts ja bei einem Vertrag meist umsonst dazu.
Im großen und Ganzen, denke ich das müsste klappen.


----------

